# [HOWTO] p3nfs per telofonini symbian

## fedeliallalinea

Questo howto e' uan traduzione di questo

Introduzione

Questo howto serve a quelli di voi che vogliono interagire con il proprio telefonino (con sistema symbian) via bluetooth senza installare gnome-bluetooth o kdebluetooth. 

Preparazione sistema

Per prima cosa configuriamo il nostro kernel affiche' possa sopportare le chiavette usb e i vari protocolli

```
Device Drivers  --->  Networking support  --->

<M> Bluetooth subsystem support  ---> 

                      --- Bluetooth subsystem support          

                      <M>   L2CAP protocol support               

                      < >   SCO links support                              

                      <M>   RFCOMM protocol support          

                      [*]     RFCOMM TTY support            

                      <M>   BNEP protocol support 

                      [ ]     Multicast filter support        

                      [ ]     Protocol filter support                

                      <M>   HIDP protocol support                              

                            Bluetooth device drivers  --->

                             <M> HCI USB driver
```

Dovete anche attivare il server nfs

```
File systems  --->  Network File Systems  --->

  <*> NFS file system support             

  [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support               

  [ ]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)     

  [ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL)   

  <*> NFS server support                             

  [*]   Provide NFSv3 server support           

  [ ]     Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)   

  [*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support  
```

Ora ricompilate il kernel. 

Una volta fatto questo compiliamo i programmi necessari per far funzionare p3nfs

```
# emerge bluez-libs bluez-utils bluez-bluefw
```

A questo punto il nostro sistema e' pronto per installare p3nfs.

Installare p3nfs

p3nfs non e' presente in portage ma esiste l'ebuild. Per prima cosa assicuratevi che nel vostro /etc/make.conf sia presente la linea

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

ora creiamo le cartelle necessarie

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/p3nfs

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/p3nfs
```

Ora copiate il seguente file nella cartella p3nfs nominandolo p3nfs-5.16.ebuild (ultima versione alla stesura di questo documento)

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Symbian to Unix/Linux communication program"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html"

SRC_URI="http://www.koeniglich.de/packages/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND="virtual/glibc"

RDEPEND="net-nds/portmap"

src_compile() {

    econf || die "config failed"

    emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

    make DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make install failed"

    dodoc CHANGES LICENCE README TODO doc/*

}

pkg_postinst() {

    echo

    einfo "You need to install one of the nfsapp-*.sis clients on your"

    einfo "Symbian device to be able to mount it's filesystems."

    echo

    einfo "Make sure to have portmap running before you start the"

    einfo "p3nfsd server."

    echo

}

```

Una volta fatto questo eseguiamo i seguenti comandi per installarlo

```
# ebuild p3nfs-5.16.ebuild digest

# echo "net-wireless/p3nfs ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge p3nfs
```

Questo programma non ha i file di configurazione ne i file di init quindi li creeremo noi a mano.

Per prima cosa create il file /etc/conf.d/symbian mettendoci il contenuto seguente

```
# Specify where in the file system you want your

# device to be mounted. The default is /mnt/psion,

# and does NOT need to be specified.

MOUNTDIR="/mnt/nokia"

# Specify your device BDADDR - this is MANDATORY!

# You can find the device BDADDR by issuing the

# command: 'hcitool inq'

BDADDR="00:0E:6D:16:F2:76"

# Specify what channel you want to use - this is MANDATORY!

# Default for Nokia 3650 / Nokia 7650 / Nokia N-Gage is channel 3

# Default for Ericsson P800 is channel 4

# Default for newer series60 (Siemens SX1, Nokia 7650) is channel 11

CHANNEL="11"

# Specify what terminal type to use - this is MANDATORY!

# Bluetooth is normally /dev/rfcomm0 for 2.4.X and /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 for 2.6.X

# Serial is noramlly /dev/ttyS0

# IrDA is normally /dev/ttyIR0

DEVTYPE="/dev/rfcomm0"

# Specify your device type from the selection below - this is MANDATORY!

# EPOC/16 is -series3 / -series3a

# EPOC/32 is -series5

# Nokia 3650 / Nokia 7650 / Nokia N-Gage (SymbianOS 6.0) is -series60

# Nokia 92X0 (SymbianOS 7.0) is -n9210

# Ericsson P800/P900 (SymbianOS 7.0) is -UIQ

#

# {series3, series3a, series5, series60, n9210, p800, p900}

#

DEVICE="series60"

#Not yet used

#PASSWORD=""

#USER=""

#SPEED=""
```

Dovrete cambiare il BDADDR, CHANNEL e DEVICE a seconda del vostro telefono (queste impostazioni sono per un nokia 6600).

Fatto questo creiamo il file /etc/init.d/symbian mettendoci

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#NB! Config is in /etc/conf.d/symbian

depend() {

        need modules portmap

}

checkconfig() {

#       The following two modules should be given an alias in /etc/modules.d/aliases

#       from the symbian ebuild, so they are autoloaded when needed. Perhaps all four...

#       modprobe bluez &> /dev/null

#       modprobe hci_usb &> /dev/null

        modprobe rfcomm &> /dev/null

        modprobe l2cap &> /dev/null

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth ] ; then

                eerror "Bluetooth not supported by the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth/rfcomm ] ; then

                eerror "Module rfcomm not loaded or compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth/l2cap ] ; then

                eerror "Module l2cap not loaded or compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ -e /etc/conf.d/symbian ]; then

                source /etc/conf.d/symbian

        else

                eerror "/etc/conf.d/symbian is missing"

                return 1

        fi

        #Replace this with net.hci0 perhaps...

        hciconfig hci0 up

        rfcomm bind $DEVTYPE $BDADDR $CHANNEL

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        sleep 2

        ebegin "Mounting Symbian $DEVICE device on $MOUNTDIR - Please accept the connection on the device"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \

                -- -dir $MOUNTDIR -$DEVICE -tty $DEVTYPE

        eend $? "Failed to start the symbian service - Please verify your settings in /etc/conf.d/symbian"

}

stop() {

        # I have to zap the service after its shut down, because

        # start-stop-daemon is retarded :-)

        ebegin "Releasing Symbian device from $MOUNTDIR"

        /bin/ls $MOUNTDIR/exit &> /dev/null

        /etc/init.d/symbian zap &> /dev/null

        rfcomm release all

        eend $? "Failed to stop the symbian service - Maybe NFS is stuck in the mud again"

} 

```

PS: lo sleep 2 nella funzione start l'ho aggiunto io perche' se no dava problemi la prima volta che si avviava.

PS2: se avete compilato il server nfs come modulo aggiungete la linea 

```
modprobe nfsd &> /dev/null
```

 alla funzione checkconfig()

Fatto questo il vostro pc e' pronto.

Installare il programma sul vostro telefonino

Per potere usare questo programma dovrete usare installare anche il client sul vostro cellulare. Non c'e' un metodo solo per farlo e quindi sta a voi riuscire a installarlo. Comunque l'applicazione da installare la trovare sotto /usr/share/doc/p3nfs-5.16/ e si chiama

```
nfsapp-2.8-<vostro sistema telefono>.sis
```

(per il nokia 6600 il file e' nfsapp-2.8-series60.sis

Messa in funzione del sistema

Create il file /bin/bluepin e scrivateci dentro

```
#!/bin/sh

echo /etc/bluetooth/pin
```

e poi modificate il file /etc/bluetooth/pin mettendo

```
PIN:0000
```

dove per 0000 potete cambiarlo con un pin che piu' vi aggrada. Poi modificategli i permessi con

```
# chmod 600 /etc/bluetooth/pin
```

abilitate il vostro cellulare per la ricezione bluetooth

avviate sul vostro cellulare l'applicazione nfsapp

date il comando

```
/etc/init.d/symbian start
```

A questo punto (la prima volta che lo date) vi chiede di inserire il pin che avete messo nel file /etc/bluetooth/pin in precedenza.

Una volta finito per smontare il sistema date un

```
/etc/init.d/symbian stop
```

A questo punto nella vostra mount dir che averte specificato nel file di configurazione dovreste trovare tutte le directory del vostro cellulare.

PS: Nota che se cancellate dei file che sono di sistema potete creare dei casini sul vostro telefonino

----------

## power83

ehehe, vedo che hai gia' fatto l'HOWTO!

il mio suggerimento riguardo a questo programma e' stato utile allora!

sono contento di aver dato il mio primo contributo a questa community!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma continua a darmi l'errore

```
# /etc/init.d/symbian start

 * Mounting Symbian series60 device on /mnt/nokia - Please accept the connection on the device...

p3nfsd: version 5.15, using /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/nokia

p3nfsd: to stop the server do "ls /mnt/nokia/exit". (pid 17092)

nfs mount /mnt/nokia: (errno 19) No such device                               [ok] 
```

----------

## power83

strano,  a me no ha mai dato errore, cmq io ho lasicato /mnt/psion come suggerito nele Readme.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *power83 wrote:*   

> strano,  a me no ha mai dato errore, cmq io ho lasicato /mnt/psion come suggerito nele Readme.

 

Si si ok ma anche cosi' da problemi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Praticamnte sul telefono chiede se voglio accettare la connessione e quandi dico si si sconnette

----------

## power83

hai settato bene i parametri di rfcomm.conf e hcid.conf nel caso tu usi bluetooth?

cmq se vedi il topic piu' in basso ora io ho problemi del genere e non so come risolvere

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *power83 wrote:*   

> hai settato bene i parametri di rfcomm.conf e hcid.conf nel caso tu usi bluetooth?

 

Si uso bluetooth. Posti il tuo hcid.conf per favore?

----------

## power83

non posso.

sono senza rete, ora sto postando dall'universita', dove purtroppo per ora non possiamo attaccarci coi portatili

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E che sto cercando ma non si trova nulla

----------

## Josuke

provato a guardare qui? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45215&highlight=nokia+7650%F9

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> provato a guardare qui? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45215&highlight=nokia+7650%F9

 

Si ma non ho capito molto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ragazzi trovato il problema: praticamente quando ho ricompilato il kernel ho messo il server nfs come modulo e non piu' built-in quindi bastava dare un modprobe nfsd

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto

----------

## Truzzone

In questo modo si "shara" la connessione a internet del pc nel cell?   :Question: 

CIao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> In questo modo si "shara" la connessione a internet del pc nel cell?   

 

Si praticamente monti il file system del natel e puoi copiare rimuovere aggiungere,...

----------

## Ambrosa

Avevate gia' visto questo ?

http://gagravarr.org/series-60/

Questo  mi ha fatto sganasciare 

http://s2putty.sourceforge.net/  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ambrosa wrote:*   

> Questo  mi ha fatto sganasciare 
> 
> http://s2putty.sourceforge.net/     

 

Molto comodo questo e' la prima cosa che ho installato. Ci sono tantissimi applicazioni per symbian

----------

## Josuke

 *Ambrosa wrote:*   

> Questo  mi ha fatto sganasciare 
> 
> http://s2putty.sourceforge.net/     

 

!!!! non lo conoscevo!...lo installo subito!!!

----------

## rota

io appena finito di installare gentoo all lavoro... lo provvo ....

----------

## iDreamer

ciao, io usavo questo p3nfs da un pò di tempo... ora però averlo in portage è molto comodo...(ma è ancora in sviluppo o è frezee)

io cmq non so perchè una volta mi funzionava sempre ora mi si collega 1 volta su 10 se va bene...

in pratica creo il device con rfcomm e poi lancio p3nfs il cell(che accetta tutte le connessioni provenienti dal cel) da subito ok.

Sulla console dice che per uscire si deve fare ls .../exit sta un pò.. dopo di che ho si collega o il cell si disconnette dicendo -21 qualcosa disconnect(dove posso vedere che significa?)...

oggi installo come hai fatto te dopo di  che se mi da ancora errore mi date una mano a risolvere il problema?

ciao iDreamer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> (ma è ancora in sviluppo o è frezee)

 

Su bugs l'ebuild e' per la versione 5.15 ma sul sito c'e' gia' la 5.16 (l'ebuild postato qua si riferisce a queato). Quindi penso sia ancora attivo il progetto.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> oggi installo come hai fatto te dopo di  che se mi da ancora errore mi date una mano a risolvere il problema?

 

Una mano te la diamo non assicuriamo che riusciamo a risolvere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

putty e' comodissimo, io lo uso x connettermi alla rete privata del'universita' quando no nho il pc e ho necessita', cosi' posso leggere il newsgroup con pine oppure navigare in Internet in modalita' testuale con links, il tutto alla velocita' istantanea data la banda dell'universita'

----------

## earcar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [senza installare gnome-bluetooth o kdebluetooth

 

Attenti che si potrebbe offendere motaboy! ehehe skerzo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Attenti che si potrebbe offendere motaboy! ehehe skerzo! 

 

eheheh... sono due tool che vanno benone ma non avevo voglio di installare le 3000 dep che hanno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

io sto seguendo questa guida ma ho dei problemi

```
ebuild p3nfs-5.16.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

--08:47:37--  ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz'

Resolving mir.zyrianes.net... 213.186.63.162

Connecting to mir.zyrianes.net[213.186.63.162]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz ...

No such file `p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

--08:47:38--  ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz'

Resolving gd.tuwien.ac.at... 192.35.244.50

Connecting to gd.tuwien.ac.at[192.35.244.50]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz ...

No such file `p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz'.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

--08:47:40--  http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz'

Resolving mir.zyrianes.net... 213.186.63.162

Connecting to mir.zyrianes.net[213.186.63.162]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

08:47:41 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

--08:47:41--  http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz'

Resolving gd.tuwien.ac.at... 192.35.244.50

Connecting to gd.tuwien.ac.at[192.35.244.50]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/.admin/missing/server.php?name=GD.TUWIEN.AC.AT [following]

--08:47:41--  http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/.admin/missing/server.php?name=GD.TUWIEN.AC.AT

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/server.php?name=GD.TUWIEN.AC.AT.3'

Connecting to gd.tuwien.ac.at[192.35.244.50]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: unspecified [text/html]

    [  <=>                                                                            ] 8,445          9.79K/s

08:47:42 (9.78 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/server.php?name=GD.TUWIEN.AC.AT.3' saved [8445]

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

!!! We have a source URI, but no file...

!!! File: /usr/portage/distfiles/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a scaricarlo da qui http://www.koeniglich.de/packages/p3nfs-5.16.tar.gz

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Messa in funzione del sistema
> 
> Create il file /bin/bluepin e scrivateci dentro
> 
> ```
> ...

 

meglio  :Wink: 

```
#!/bin/sh

cat /etc/bluetooth/pin
```

----------

## iDreamer

ciao ciao, sono riuscito a farlo funzionare...

o meglio mi ha sempre funzionato  :Shocked:   infatti lui si collegava è l'errore che mi dava era dovuto al fatto che mentre io aspettavo che tornasse in cosole p3nfs passava troppo tempo di inattivita e si scollegava.. 

cmq anche io avevo fatto uno semplice script per avviarlo con un programma (un semplice script bash) ma ora sto usando il tuo lavoro perchè è meglio fatto e meglio integrato.. 

ottimo lavoro veramente...

un ultima cosa però mi succede...se trasferisco file grossi(superiori ai 3 mb) non riesce a inserirli tutti e da errore...

sapete il perchè?

io non ho capito però ho notato che trasferendo un file di 20mb(spiderman2 gioco ngage che faccio girare sul 6600) se lo lascio stare arriva a 10mb e si blocca se ogni tanto premo una freccia appare una specie di tag "<kdb numeri>" mi è arrivato a scrivere fino a 19,8mb...

capita anche a voi? suggerimenti?

grazie mille e buon capodanno

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho solo tradotto un post il lavoro non e' mio. Per il tresferimento file non ho mai avuto problemi. Pero' a un mio amico dava sempre errore e alla fine si e' scoperto che era la mmc

----------

## iDreamer

non penso sia la mmc.. o meglio se traferisco il file con kbluetooth (mi arriva poi tra gli sms) se lo prende invece con p3nfs da qualche problema.. 

provo a fare qualche altra prova e vi faccio sapere..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma ti arriva sulla memoria del telefono non sulla mmc direttamente

----------

## iDreamer

no nelle impostazioni dei mex puoi decidere se i mex devono stare nella memoria del cell o nella memoria esterna anche perchè la memoria interna e di 6mb contro i 20mb che trasferisco...

cmq ho provato di nuovo e dopo 2 volte si è copiato il file tranquillamente...

mistero

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ma e' scomodo devi continuare a impostare le cose sul natel

----------

## skakz

funziona con kernel 2.6.10?

Ho seguito la guida passo passo ma mi sono fermato quando dovevo settare BDADDR in /etc/conf.d/symbian eseguendo 'hcitool inq'

```

root@omega root # hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

Inquiry failed.: No such device

```

i moduli caricati sono

```

root@omega root # lsmod | grep blu

bluetooth              41732  5 rfcomm,hci_usb,hidp,bnep,l2cap

```

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vuoi sapere l'indirizzo della tua periferica? Se si prova con

```
$ hcitool scan
```

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Vuoi sapere l'indirizzo della tua periferica? Se si prova con
> 
> ```
> $ hcitool scan
> ```
> ...

 

```
root@omega src # hcitool scan

Device is not available: Success

root@omega src #

```

```

root@omega root # hcitool dev

Devices:

root@omega root # 

```

ci deve essere qualcosa che non và....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sul natel hai messo che il bt sia visibile a tutti?

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sul natel hai messo che il bt sia visibile a tutti?

 

si, ho un nokia 6600 (se ho capito bene lo stesso tuo)

il fatto strano è che ho l'impressione che connesso o non connesso l'adattatore bluetooth sia la stessa cosa,nel senso che mi da gli stessi errori.

...quindi non viene riconosciuto? non è supportato? boh?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

# hcitool scan 
```

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova con
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
> 
> ...

 

```

root@omega root # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

* Starting Bluetooth...

* Starting hcid...                                                                         [ ok ]

* Starting sdpd...                                                                        [ ok ] 

* Starting rfcomm...                                                                    [ ok ]

root@omega root # hcitool scan

Device is not available: Success

root@omega root #

```

avevo già provato ,ho provato di tutto   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a togliere e rimettere la tua pennina usb e poi postami le ultime 10 linee del dmesg

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a togliere e rimettere la tua pennina usb e poi postami le ultime 10 linee del dmesg

 

```

root@omega src # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 (root@omega) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Jan 2 12:55:27 GMT 2005

CUT

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c048f200(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.4

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

root@omega src #

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro al 100% che il bluetooth sul telefonino sia attivo il messaggio

```
Device is not available: Success 
```

lo da quando non c'e' nessuna periferica attiva

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una cosa possiamo provare vai sotto il meno del bt del telefonino poi vai sotto il meno Dispositivi associati e fai una ricerca dei dispositivi. Qui dovrebbe trovare quello del telefonino e quando lo trova aggiungilo alla lista e poi una volta messo gli dici che e' autorizzato.

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Una cosa possiamo provare vai sotto il meno del bt del telefonino poi vai sotto il meno Dispositivi associati e fai una ricerca dei dispositivi. Qui dovrebbe trovare quello del telefonino e quando lo trova aggiungilo alla lista e poi una volta messo gli dici che e' autorizzato.

 

nessun dispositivo bluetooth trovato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> nessun dispositivo bluetooth trovato.

 

Che marca e' la tua chiavetta usb?

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   nessun dispositivo bluetooth trovato. 
> 
> Che marca e' la tua chiavetta usb?

 

widcomm di più non so dirti..era la più economica che c'era..

secondo me il problema sta nel modulo bluetooth (che nel kernel 2.4 è bluez).

io lo carico con /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu usi hotplug/coldplug? Se no prova a mettere questi tool e poi aggiungere al runlevel di boot coldplug. Carica i moduli automaticamente cosi' vediamo se il problema sono i moduli

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tu usi hotplug/coldplug? Se no prova a mettere questi tool e poi aggiungere al runlevel di boot coldplug. Carica i moduli automaticamente cosi' vediamo se il problema sono i moduli

 

usavo hotplug,ora con coldplug FUNZIONA... ma perchè?   :Question: 

ho controllato... i moduli caricati sono gli stessi...

ora prova ad andare a vanti.. speriamo   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> usavo hotplug,ora con coldplug FUNZIONA... ma perchè?   

 

Sicuramente avrai dimenticato qualcosa

----------

## skakz

```

root@omega sk # hciconfig hci0 up

root@omega sk # rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 00:60:57:F3:88:F2 11

root@omega sk # /usr/bin/p3nfsd -dir /mnt/nokia/ -series60 -tty /dev/rfcomm0

p3nfsd: version 5.16, using /dev/rfcomm0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/nokia/

/dev/rfcomm0: Connection refused

```

poi mi ricordo di aver letto che per i kernel 2.6 il DEVTYPE è /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0

quindi:

```

root@omega sk # rfcomm release /dev/rfcomm0

root@omega sk # hciconfig hci0 down

root@omega sk # hciconfig hci0 up

root@omega sk # rfcomm bind /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 00:60:57:F3:88:F2 11

root@omega sk # /usr/bin/p3nfsd -dir /mnt/nokia/ -series60 -tty /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0

p3nfsd: version 5.16, using /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/nokia/

/dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0: Connection refused

```

(non mi chiede neanche il pin sul cellulare....)

il bluetooth sul cellulare è attivo e visibile a tutti e se faccio rivela dispositivi associati trova il mio computer.

----------

## skakz

mi perdo sempre in un bicchiere di grappa..  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

non avevo fatto partire nfsapp sul cell  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

sono desolato  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

ora c'è modo per fare tutto questo da utente?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ora c'è modo per fare tutto questo da utente?

 

Sinceramente devo ancora guardare visto che faccio tutto da root.

----------

## nglrossi

Funziona alla perfezione con 3660..

Ora devo solo capire cosa sono C: D: E: Z: ( suppongo una sia la mem interna e una l'MMC, ma ne avanzano 2..).. e dove si trovano le varie cose che mi interessano e cosa non devo assolutamente toccare..

Complimenti Feeliallalinea..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nglrossi wrote:*   

> Ora devo solo capire cosa sono C: D: E: Z: ( suppongo una sia la mem interna e una l'MMC, ma ne avanzano 2..).. e dove si trovano le varie cose che mi interessano e cosa non devo assolutamente toccare..

 

Se e' come il mio, anche se stiamo andando OT,

```
C: e' la memoria del telefono 

D: la ram (non toccare)

E: la mmc

Z: e' la rom del telefonino che non si deve toccare
```

Sulla E:, mi pare ma non ne sono sicuro, anche se fai bordelli fa nulla al massimo perdi i dati. Comunque ci sono forum appositi per queste domande io ti indico www.6600.it

----------

## RockSteady

sto provando ad installare p3nfs ma ricevo questo errore

```
# ebuild p3nfs-5.16.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-wireless/p3nfs-5.16' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-wireless/p3nfs-5.16' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading net-wireless/p3nfs-5.16; aborting.

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [p3nfs] *17:41:49* # emerge -s p3nfs

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un pwd da dove sei

----------

## RockSteady

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [p3nfs] *17:53:23* # pwd

/usr/local/portage/net-wireless/p3nfs

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [p3nfs] *17:55:10* #

----------

## RockSteady

# ls -l

total 4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 874 Feb  5 17:49 p3nfs-5.16.ebuild

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [p3nfs] *17:56:00* #

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro di essre nella cartella /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/p3nfs con dento il file p3nfs-5.16.ebuild

----------

## RockSteady

certo che sono sicuro te lò anche postato   :Rolling Eyes: 

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [p3nfs] *18:09:56* # ls -l /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/p3nfs/

total 4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 874 Feb  5 17:49 p3nfs-5.16.ebuild

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [p3nfs] *18:10:31* # 

come leggi dal prompt sono dentro alla dir p3nfs in /usr/local/portage/net-wirless/p3nfs

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E in make.conf hai la linea

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

  :Question: 

----------

## RockSteady

ecco il problema risolto  :Very Happy: 

grazie fede

----------

## RockSteady

ho un altro problema ufffffffffffff

qui nella guida dice

Installare il programma sul vostro telefonino

Per potere usare questo programma dovrete usare installare anche il client sul vostro cellulare. Non c'e' un metodo solo per farlo e quindi sta a voi riuscire a installarlo. Comunque l'applicazione da installare la trovare sotto /usr/share/doc/p3nfs-5.16/ e si chiama

Codice:

nfsapp-2.8-<vostro sistema telefono>.sis

(per il nokia 6600 il file e' nfsapp-2.8-series60.sis 

ma

```
# find / -name nfsapp-2.8-series60.sis

find: /proc/9559/task: No such file or directory

find: /proc/9969/task: No such file or directory

[root@bboy] [pts/2] [doc] *18:33:41* #        
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere in /usr/share/doc/p3nfs-5.16/

----------

## RockSteady

ok trovato ma ora come lò metto dentro al mio cell quel file???non dovrò mica andare su windows per farlo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   lol

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ok trovato ma ora come lò metto dentro al mio cell quel file???non dovrò mica andare su windows per farlo     lol

 

Io si ho fatto cosi' con il portatile di una mia amica.

----------

## RockSteady

ok ho trasferito il file nel cell

ma mi scrive 

failed (-33)

kbd:63498>

e quando avvio symbian

```
# /etc/init.d/symbian start

 * Starting portmap...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Mounting Symbian series60 device on /mnt/nokia - Please accept the connection on the device...

p3nfsd: version 5.16, using /dev/rfcomm0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/nokia

/mnt/nokia: No such file or directory

 * Failed to start the symbian service - Please verify your settings in /etc/conf.d/symbian                                           
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai configurato tutti i file nel modo giusto?

----------

## RockSteady

non sò cosa devo mettere quando nella guida dice

Dovrete cambiare il BDADDR, CHANNEL e DEVICE a seconda del vostro telefono

mi potresti spiegare?

----------

## RockSteady

ok con kdebluetooth funziona alla grande anche se nn era questa la soluzione che cercavo  :Very Happy: 

grazie fede

----------

